# Super Pet Deluxe My First Home Cage for Exotics ?



## clckwrk (Jun 24, 2012)

hello everyone, I recently gathered around 140 dollars and am deciding on the cage but here is the problem, I would love to purchase the critter nation single unit but I cannot find any store near me that has the cage available for sale leaving me with the only option to purchase it online like I assume most do, but I have no credit/debit card to use nor anyone's to borrow. the only decent cage i've so far seen available in person around me is the super pet deluxe my first home cage for exotics at the franchise petco/petsmart. the thing is, would you consider this cage too small for 2 female rats? I feel it will be, and i cant think of another way to get my hands on a CN. Would I be making a mistake purchasing this cage?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

the cage is around 8 square feet, perfect for two females. if you want to get creative you can maybe buy a large used dog crate or rabbit cage, cover it with hardware cloth, and make levels for it. might give you a bigger cage. If you really want a critter nation or ferret nation you can just search on craigslist. I've seen a few in my area for around $100, including accessories. I even once saw a ferret cage (forgot the name, similar size and style to the ferret nation but different company) for $40.


----------



## clckwrk (Jun 24, 2012)

so its not too small for 2 adult female rats? i would be adding goods of course such as toys and hammocks. I don't want them to be miserable in a small cage. also i've tried and I cant find any CN or decent cages on craigslist in my area.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

This cage is fine, I entered in the measurements in a ratty cage calculator, and it says this cage can hold up to 4 rats. I almost got this cage, but I went with the rat manor instead.


----------



## Sidurah (Sep 28, 2011)

I have this cage and it's HUGE, over 9 cubic feet. I have 4 girls in there, and it's plenty roomy, especially with lots of fleece hammocks. I also took out the wheel--it's unsafe and they don't use it. I've had rats there for 6 months, and there's just very minor damage, mostly from chewing.


Here's mine with 7 week old girls:


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

I have this cage. It's HUGE, a lot bigger than the pic makes it look. I house 3 boys in it comfortably. I'm working on getting the double unit CN. The single unit, although just about as big as this cage, doesn't have as many shelves. This is definitely the perfect cage for 2 or 3 rats.


----------



## Priscilla'sMom (May 28, 2012)

Yep, I have 3 rats in one now, and there is loads of room, although I do have a critter nation double ordered now. Justwaiting for it to be delivered! I just prefer the critter nation/ ferret nation cage for cleaning purposes. But this cage is awesome too. I picked mine up for $40 at a reptile show, believe it or not. I was overjoyed when I seen it there!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

My two males are in it. It's big enough for four rats to live comfortably, so says the calculator. 
It's sturdy and easy to clean, and you can get it for about $70 on Amazon.com, with free shipping.


----------

